# cleaning bimini windows



## Julie303 (May 19, 2007)

Jolie's isinglass bimini windows are scratched and have some stains. Any way to clean this up?


----------



## fcsob (Apr 28, 2007)

We use 303 Aerospace Protectant.


----------



## Driver (Mar 19, 2007)

*Scratches*

I don't think you can remove scratches but in order to prevent new ones - never use paper towel to clean them. The wood fibers in the paper are bad news. Soft cloth only....Wish the previous owner of our boat had known this. $400 to replace the clear panels in the dodger.


----------



## jr438234606 (Apr 25, 2006)

What the heck is isinglass? Do you mean clear vinyl?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

jr438234606 said:


> What the heck is isinglass? Do you mean clear vinyl?


Traditionally, for some strange reason, the clear vinyl on dodgers is generally referred to as Isinglass. Isinglass is actually a form a thin mica that is normally used in fireproofing, but also was used for window panes in Russia.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

jr438234606 said:


> What the heck is isinglass? Do you mean clear vinyl?


Do a search for Eisenglass (correct spelling) or even better, strataglass to understand the differences, the latter being far superior


----------



## Slooptattoo (Aug 4, 2007)

Use mirror glaze, it comes in differnt grits. Primarly used on aircraft windows but used extensively in the yachting industry to clean eisenglass.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Tommyt sent me a product he bought from a guy I don't know where..

That thing is PERFECT for what you want

Give me a few minutes to see if I find the thread, if not, send Tommyt a pm and aski him what he sent me...

I swear on that stuff, it removed scartches from my windows and lewmar hatches.

EDIT:

Found it, its called PRISM POLISH see here:

CLICK THE CLICKY THINGY


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

k1vsk said:


> Do a search for Eisenglass (correct spelling) or even better, strataglass to understand the differences, the latter being far superior


I know one of both of these manufacturers makes their own cleaner and it works very well on the grime. It will not remove scratches however. I don't think any product will do that.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like the Prism Polish guys will be at Strictly Sail Show.
If Tommyt and Alex endorse it, I will certainly give it a try.

I have never found a product that I have been happy with for cleaning the glass in the bimini. (Eisenglass) Ours have some spots that are cloudy. I hope this stuff works.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*Try Flitz on the stains.*

I've heard good things about Prism but have never used it. What I use to get out the fine scratches is Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #17 -- marked Clear Plastic Cleaner. Apply with a random orbit sander with a buff pad. Does really well.

Also, Flitz metal polish (believe it or not) is good for plastics of all kinds, includling the clear plastic. Especially try it on the stains, just rubbing in with your finger. Might work. It removed some serious stains in the Formica in the galley.


----------



## Slipkiller2 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been lucky and have not had a problem with scratches but I have found a good product that cleans and protects.

http://www.plexusplasticcleaner.com/frames.html


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

From the Strataglass website
_
Restoring: We once recommended a restoration process but extensive experience shows actual damage cannot truly be repaired. If IMAR Strataglass Protective Polish cannot restore the clarity and shine, it may be time to consider replacing the enclosures._

http://www.strataglass.com/Strataglass_Care_%26_Maintenance/


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Depends..*

It all depends on what you have for windows. If you have StrataGlass use ONLY what the manufacturer recommends! StrataGlass is a coated product and harsh abrasives will wear through this coating and ruin the optical clarity of the product.

StrataGlass recommends the use of Imar products only and they have NO vested interest in this other than to make their windows last and uphold their reputation!

Use of products like Pledge, RainX & 303 will kill StrataGlass... If you have regular Eisenglass other products can be used but Imar is still the best we've found..


----------



## telekitr (Oct 23, 2006)

*Plexus*



Slipkiller2 said:


> I've been lucky and have not had a problem with scratches but I have found a good product that cleans and protects.
> 
> http://www.plexusplasticcleaner.com/frames.html


Plexus works very well. It will not take out the scratchs but will polish nicely to the point where the scratchs will be less noticable. I recommed this to all of my customers.


----------



## pmesmer (Aug 29, 2007)

I use a paper towel or a cloth and pledge. (My Canadian friends taught me that.) Our glass looks great and it is almost 9 years old. The canvas is more worn than the windows. Once you have scratches I don't know of a way to get rid of them. I will have to ask my friends in Canada.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

We've used Novus' 3 step polishes for our dodger plastics for a couple of decades now and are well satisfied with it. 1st step is a gentle cleaner to remove any buildup and abrasivegrit on the plastic, 2nd step is light scratch remover which may be all that is needed. 3rd step is heavy scratch remover. 
good stuff...http://www.novuspolish.com/


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

pmesmer said:


> I use a paper towel or a cloth and pledge. (My Canadian friends taught me that.) Our glass looks great and it is almost 9 years old. The canvas is more worn than the windows. Once you have scratches I don't know of a way to get rid of them. I will have to ask my friends in Canada.


On regular Eisenglass Pledge may work but DO NOT use it on StrataGlass! As a consultant to a very successful marine canvas business I can tell you the number one reason for replacing dodger windows is IMPROPER CARE with IMPROPER PRODUCTS...

They don't mind the business but I hate to see folks spend money they don't have to when the right products are not that much more money to begin with!

Only touch StrataGlass dodger windows with Imar products and very soft cotton or microfiber cloths....

The dodger and windows on the boat below were six years old in that photo..


----------



## pmesmer (Aug 29, 2007)

*bimini glass*

That bimini looks great! We must have Eisenglass then. I will take heed sir! Thank you for that info.


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

After reading this thread I realized I didn't know what my plastic was so I contacted the guy who made my dodger and Bimini. He said my vinyl was called 20/20 crystal clear by strataglass. He recommended a product called 210 So I went to the site and they also have a scratch remover for mild scratches.

http://www.sumnerlabs.com/product.htm


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Brezzin said:


> After reading this thread I realized I didn't know what my plastic was so I contacted the guy who made my dodger and Bimini. He said my vinyl was called 20/20 crystal clear by strataglass. He recommended a product called 210 So I went to the site and they also have a scratch remover for mild scratches.
> 
> http://www.sumnerlabs.com/product.htm


210 is the standard by which all others should be compared and the best for maintenance and cleaning any clear vinyl, eisenglass, strataglass or their predecessors. Regardless of the topic, there are always people who claim great results using something else but, be it oil filters, wax, sail cloth, etc... bu as always, for the few dollars savings, it is a false economy, particularly when a can of 210 is usually around $12 USD and available at most chandleries and boat shows.


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

halekai36 said:


> It all depends on what you have for windows. If you have StrataGlass use ONLY what the manufacturer recommends! StrataGlass is a coated product and harsh abrasives will wear through this coating and ruin the optical clarity of the product.
> 
> StrataGlass recommends the use of Imar products only and they have NO vested interest in this other than to make their windows last and uphold their reputation!
> 
> Use of products like Pledge, RainX & 303 will kill StrataGlass... If you have regular Eisenglass other products can be used but Imar is still the best we've found..


How do I find out what the "vinyl" windows in my dodger are made of? The dodger came with the boat ....


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with the following products on isinglass or see-through vinyl or strataglass:


ArmorAll Original Protectant
Aurora Clear view
I have only cleaned my dodger windows once, with ArmorAll and it seems to have done a decent job. ArmorAll is very inexpensive

I have not tried Aurora's product, but I have used a number of other products that they sell and have found them all to be effective. Clear View is a bit cheaper than the Imar product set.

Any comments?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

pegasus1457 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the following products on isinglass or see-through vinyl or strataglass:
> ArmorAll Original Protectant
> Aurora Clear view
> I have only cleaned my dodger windows once, with ArmorAll and it seems to have done a decent job. ArmorAll is very inexpensive
> ...


ArmourAll: *NO, NO, NO !!!!!!!

*Aurora Products: This is a far more appropriate product but still not a top quality product.

Imar Protective Polish & Imar Proctective Cleaner are the best then Meguiar's & Novus are neck and neck. We've tried them all and using products that contain "silicone" or "plasticizers" will eventually ruin the optical clarity of the glass and it will need constant attention. Using "short cut" or "cheap" products will make you a slave to your windows!

The best way to tell if you have Strataglass is #1 it's thick usually .030 or .040 and #2 it's very optically clear meaning very little distortion when you look through it. Cleaners, polishes and the like that are not rated as safe for Strataglass can ruin, eat or erode the optical coating on StrataGlass that makes it so clear to begin with..

Ask yourself how much you are saving by using a product that can ruin your dodgers windows? We charge between $375.00 and $600.00 to replace dodger windows. Using ArmourAll or a product that saved you $2.00 can cost you hundreds!!! Penny wise and pound foolish..


----------

